

The Washington Post overdoses on Facebook - Gertig
http://someguysblog.com/2010/12/facebook-and-the-washington-post/

======
brandnewlow
The WashPo publisher Don Graham is on Facebook's board. They're always first
to roll out any sort of Facebook site integration.

~~~
CopyrightTroll
Looks like Facebook is taking over the page, not integrating with it. The top
links are especially redundant.

------
harryf
From [http://www.clickz.com/clickz/news/1691466/100k-sites-like-
fa...](http://www.clickz.com/clickz/news/1691466/100k-sites-like-facebooks-
social-plug-ins-pick-up-big-traffic)

... 50,000 sites had installed the plug-ins, such as the "Like" and
"Recommend" buttons. Here are the four most noteworthy brands mentioned in the
blog:

\- WashingtonPost.com's traffic from Facebook skyrocketed by 290 percent.

~~~
brandnewlow
See. My previous comment above. I do wonder sometimes if Graham's presence on
the board gives WashPo less visible benefits as well.

------
cagenut
A little more than a year ago the washington post hired away a senior editor
from huffington post to lead their "digital products" or something like that,
basically integrate with social networking sites like facebook and twitter.
Hence all the buttons you see in this post.

[http://www.politico.com/blogs/michaelcalderone/1009/WaPo_hir...](http://www.politico.com/blogs/michaelcalderone/1009/WaPo_hires_Zaleski_from_HuffPo.html)

------
codingthewheel
_You know, the Nazis had pieces of flair that they made the Jews wear._

 _What?_

